#ubuntu-love 2015-11-11
<daftykins> Hi ubuntulog2! 
<Anastasius> wut.
<Anastasius> Let's see if this gets logged.
<Anastasius> Hey fuckfaces. Unban me. Yours truly, Anastasius.
<daftykins> Hi Anastasius, do you use Ubuntu and are looking for love?
<Anastasius> Nope. 
<daftykins> Ah.
* daftykins changed the topic of #ubuntu-love to: What is love?
* daftykins changed the topic of #ubuntu-love to: What is love? Baby don't hurt me... don't hurt me... no more.
